# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Hi- Blood Pressure 140 / 100

## x_rick_x

WOW - I was going for a CDL Physical and I was told I'm WAY TO HIGH.. Of course the doctor wants to fill me full of drugs and at this point I'm going to take them because I need it down asap so I can get my Race License. But I was wondering if there is a healthy alternative? 

Stats: 
36yrs
6'3 
240lbs
TRT - 100mg Week for the past 2 yrs
I work out 4/6 Times a week but my Mother family has a history of Hi-BP.

----------


## IronUte

Hey Rick. I had the same problem. It's nasty, but wheat grass juice and green drinks dropped my bp to 120/73. EDTA works good on BP in my experience as well.

----------


## FullSizeMike

Rick, try a capfull of Organic Raw Apple Cidar Vinegar in the morning and the evening. It should lower your BP right away. It tastes like ass, but should work.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Garlic 
Hawthorn Berry @ 2000mg everyday
every morning, mix 2 tablespoons of each apple cider vinegar and honey, mixed with glass of water or juice.

BP will drop a great deal within a couple weeks

----------


## Forkin Luzr

Kudos on your attempts to drop your BP. But i wouldn't get too concerned. When my grandfather was 18, he was told during a "rubber stamp" physical for a Mill Job that he couldn't be hired because his BP was "terminal". Scared the sh*t out of him. Swore off doctors and died in his late eighties. I have had BP at about your level for over 30 years, since my late teens, early 20's. 

I've spent my career in the Medical field and can tell you "one size does not fit all". Try and get it it down with the aforementioned remedies (hell, I'm going to try them, can't hurt). If you need, studies show an old school diuretic is as effective as the ace inhibiters and calcium channel blockers. Just be forewarned, once big Pharma has you hooked on the "new and improved patented treatment dujour", your screwed. How did or forefathers live past 30 without all these great doctors and their fancy expensive medicines?

Keep your workouts solid, body fat low, don't smoke, and take aspirin everyday. And don't believe everything your doctor tells you.

Good Luck and Long Life!

----------


## inky-e

i have high bp ,passed down from both parents,i'm 44 yrs old.although i still have it,its not as bad as when i wighed 330 at 5ft10,i'm down to 190lbs and am in the best shape of my life,i take just a little medicine for it although when i'm on gear it gets higher quickly,then i take more.try the natural remedies that have been suggested but remember you are genetically predisposed to it so you;re going to have to keep an eye on it always.good luck and btw if thats you in your avatat,you look awesome!keep pumpin!

----------


## x_rick_x

Blood Pressure Medication = weight gain ???? 

Has anyone had this problem ??? 

Im taking Aenolol/Chlorthal 100/25 MYL Once a day for the past few months and have steadily gained 25lbs. 

I was taking 25/25MYL Of the same meds for the past year with no noticable weight gain isuues. 

My work outs have not changed nor has my diet, in fact Im even more careful about what I eat and even what times I eat. 

I did notice that my resting Heart rate has dropped to 55bpm and my Max heart rate is 135 wear it used to be 170bpm. 

Could my metabolism be getting slowed down with my heart rate? I looked up the Meds online and there was not much information. 

My Doctor is an Old Guy and said It cant be the pills - ?? 

I feel all doughy and bloated

Stats: 
37yrs Old
235/240 (Now 255/260lbs)
4-6 days a week working out
Currently 1cc/100mg Test E (TRT)

----------


## OnT

140 over 100 is high but not dangerous. Keep off the salt, eat clean and take your meds and you'll be fine. T can raise your BP but if you take your meds and remove sodium completely you can do T and workout without any issues. I'm at 135 to 140 over 90 or 100 sometimes when I slip up and eat too much salt but without the sodium intake and with meds, I usually stay around 130 over 85 on T most of the time. 

As for gaining weight, no you shouldn't gain weight if anything, you should lose some water weight since most BP medications are diuretic based. They will cause you to have to work a little harder to burn fat though depending on your age.

----------


## x_rick_x

Ok, I have weaned myself off the pills and started with the Apple Cedar Vinegar once in the morning and once at night.

I wake up and my BP is around 130/65, after my work out I’m up around 150/90. Than when I get to work it’s around 159/85…

----------


## jchopper1

140 is actually norm for ur age

----------


## MuscleScience

are you doing cardio????

----------


## x_rick_x

> are you doing cardio????


Yes, I run about 3 miles every other day along with working out most every day. 

The 140 is 'Norm" its the 100 second number that's the problem.

----------


## facile

> Hey Rick. I had the same problem. It's nasty, but wheat grass juice and green drinks dropped my bp to 120/73. EDTA works good on BP in my experience as well.



This helped for me I used wheat grass, barley grass tastes like grass, I mix it with 100 pomergranate juice, YUM.

----------


## Fordfan01

> 140 is actually norm for ur age


no its not....anything over 120/70 is high blood pressure...not matter how old u are

----------


## UrRoyalHighness

man i am 23 and was told i have perm HBP and hypertention. they got me on diaretics to control water intake and preasue due to water. Thing about it is I was about to order a cycle of test e for 10 weeks.

----------


## x_rick_x

Well I changed things up a little, Instead of taking my pill when I wake up around 6:00, I'm now taking it at 2:00/2:30 every day. 

My pressure is naturally low in the early hours and I can work out and get my heart rate pumping and burn some serious cal. 

Than after lunch when your BP normally spikes I take 1/2 pill to lower it. 

So far so good, I dropped 10lbs in less than a week.

----------

